# Where are you from ? Lets see if we can find V Owners living next to us.



## Tali

Hi everyone 

I thought it would be nice to learn some more about the lovely people who participete in here, and maybe to find a vizsla owner for a play-date in our area. I'll start 

My name is Tali, soon to be a vizsla owner (the litter due Sep 7-14...) I am 34 years old female, married plus 3 boys and live in Overland Park, Kansas.


----------



## gunnr

Sorry I can't help ya' with the Vizsla playdate, I'm too far away. I'm in eastern Connecticut, on the Rhode Island border. 
There are actually quite a number of Vizsla owners and breeders in my area. The Connecticut Valley Vizsla Club, and the New England Vizsla club have some fairly good sized members. Oddly enough though, in the 20+ something years I've been hunting my Vizsla's I've only seen one other Vizsla in the field. ??? iF anyone is in this area, I primarily train my dogs in the Pachaug State Forest, 25,000+ acres, and I'd be more than happy to show you some places where you can safely let your Vizsla's go nuts.

All of my dogs have been Upwind Kennel Dogs from New Hampshire.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Hey there,
From Toronto, Canada. My girlfriend and I have a 5 month old.
We are meeting up with another member from the forum for some Vizsla exercise. Hoepfully we can make it happen this weekend. FUnny thing is, we both bought our dogs from the same breeder. Onpoint Vizlas just outside of Toronto.
They have been breeding and training them for hunting for many years now.
So if anyone is looking for a great breeder give them a look.
http://www.onpointvizslas.com/onpoint_index.html


----------



## Islander

Hey All.... we're quite a ways from everyone I think. Little island off Southwest Florida. Have had our V now for a little over a week and she's 9 1/2 weeks old. Growing like a weed and can go from 0 to 90 in playmode in the blink of an eye and then drop for a puppy nap before you realize what happened. She loves riding in the Jeep, play time at the beach and is enjoying the warm Gulf Waters. Not much dog interaction until her 12 week shots, but she seems to draw human admirers like bees to a beautiful flower! She's now up to 13 pounds, has a loving personality, walks well on lead and sits on command.... we're keeping our fingers crossed that all these good traits just continue to expand!


----------



## scooby

Think I'm safe in saying I live too far away to meet up - Yorkshire England. But would love to meet other V owners if there is anyone in this area.


----------



## barrel browner

hi there
abit closer to scooby than the others but still 5/6 hr drive. we live in south west England, very spolit with moors, countryside and beaches. a great place to bring up a v.


----------



## calum

Near aberdeen, Scotland anyone?

Also, there is a vizsla walk in Glasgow every year, someone made a thread about it here when it was on this summer but I can't remember what it was called so I can't find it.


----------



## wal

vancouver, Canada
Wal


----------



## Blaze

Any forum members from Newfoundland? No, I didn't think so...


----------



## Blaze

Sorry that last repeat post was me trying to see if I could upload an image to a post . I wasn't even sure if it was a pic of Blaze - good thing - but it was a repeat pic . Now i might try posting pics of my boy!


----------



## jas

barrel said:


> hi there
> abit closer to scooby than the others but still 5/6 hr drive. we live in south west England, very spolit with moors, countryside and beaches. a great place to bring up a v.


Whereabouts in the southwest? I live in Plymouth in Devon and also spoilt the same way as you. Are you nearby?


----------



## Sahara

Tali, I just missed you. I was in KC last week. But We are back in Houston now. Went to two of your dog parks though. Penn Valley and Shawnee Mission Park. Met a V at Penn Valley. I believe she was a two year old. You might try there sometime.


----------



## Waldo

Well, I'll be the first to say "Australia" any others out there from this part of the hemisphere?
Waldo


----------



## Tali

Sahara said:


> Tali, I just missed you. I was in KC last week. But We are back in Houston now. Went to two of your dog parks though. Penn Valley and Shawnee Mission Park. Met a V at Penn Valley. I believe she was a two year old. You might try there sometime.


What a shame , Shawnee is a great park , I am not familiar with Penn Valley.
What did you do here ?


----------



## englishvizsla

We're in Staffordshire, England, not far from the lovely Peak District. We've only ever met one other vizsla since we had Ferdie. It was great to see him being able to play with another dog that's as boisterous and energetic as he is! Sometimes he's just too much for the smaller dogs we tend to meet on his walks!


----------



## Kailua

We're out in Kailua, Hawaii. The other Vizslas I know are his brothers that we see at the shows. Hard to coordinate play dates since everyones schedules are so different. BUT if there are other owners in Hawaii...let's hear from you!!! There's a huge dog park by my house that the dogs can run and play hide and seek with their owners and of course other doggies. ;D


----------



## barrel browner

jas said:


> barrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi there
> 
> Whereabouts in the southwest? I live in Plymouth in Devon and also spoilt the same way as you. Are you nearby?
> 
> 
> 
> Barnstaple bout hour and half drive as you probably know....beaches and moors within a 10 min drive and countryside all around. you love it too??? what sex v have you got and what age?? ???
Click to expand...


----------



## scooby

Having just spent a week in Newquay Cornwall must agree with barrel browner a lovely place, Scooby and the kids loved Fistral beech, here he is laid on the rocks watching over the boys, bless!


----------



## barrel browner

Fistral beach is lovely we go to cornwall once a year for a short break Purdey is yet to join us as we went earlier this year and didn't have her then. she loves our beaches abit unsure of the waves ( i don't like her too close anyway as we have some of the most strongest under currents) luckily we know which beaches are the safer ones due to spending many a day with the human kids there.
did you let him off lead? i am not brave enough yet even though i don t think she would go far from us abit of a scaredy cat at the mo!
looks like scooby was relaxed and enjoying he's hol!


----------



## jas

I have a 6 month old male. I sometimes take him up to Bude which ios a dog friendly beach. But on the south side, I usually take him to Seaton beach. I'm going for a walk along the coast path at Noss Mayo today, lovely!! I feel very privelaged to be living in the South west


----------



## Sahara

My little brother lives there and I was meeting my new niece Mia. She's just over a month and we hadn't had a chance to meet her yet. We didn't do much since we had two little ones (his daughter and my six month v). We did check out a great bbq place(L.C.s, I think...Great burnt ends) and actually had great tex mex at the Plaza. And of course the dog parks daily, cause a vizsla has to have her play time. Penn Valley is near Union Station by the Liberty Memorial Monument. Lots of dogs, mostly big. We were only there a couple of days and then we went and stayed in the Ozarks in Arkansas. Tizane really enjoyed getting her scent on there. We've been to KC a few times so we've already done the Plaza, Union Station, the museums etc.


----------



## barrel browner

Jas
where in the south west do you live?


----------



## scooby

Yes barrel browner, he was off the lead most of the time and was great, he was ok with the waves but I wouldn't let him swim as you say the currents are so strong he ran out after his ball so he got a good soaking to cool off, and loved it.


----------



## barrel browner

wow!! 
I was brave today and took Purdey off lead at our local beach at Instow. Tide was out so that wasn t an issue plus I cheated and took my S I L with her 14wk old pup too. The puppies were so much into each other playing that everything else around them was invisible. We regularly called them back to us with a cheery voice plus the chicken breast worked a treat too on their return!! 
Lovely to see dogs being dogs! x


----------



## jas

barrel said:


> Jas
> where in the south west do you live?


I live in Plymouth, very handy for Cornwall and Dartmoor. the dog loves it too


----------



## barrel browner

Hi Jas 
sorry had already asked you that question just sooo excited to talk to someone in my county let alone country!!!!!
all the best


----------



## grahama

Hi all,

nearly a Viz owner !!! 11 days and counting and we are in Warrington, Cheshire, UK.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## DixiesMom

Reba, Sophie and I are in Palestine, Texas


----------



## 1notenough

it seems like us vizsla owners are scattered .buffalo ny


----------



## Lisa

I have an 8 month old male V. We're in Newmarket, Ontario just north of Toronto.


----------



## Crazy Kian

WOW...I grew up in Aurora...what parks are good up there?


----------



## tgrove

jupiter florida here


----------



## Casey09

We're from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Lisa

Hi Crazy Kian - Aurora has one dog park on Industrial Parkway near St John's side road which is ok. Newarket doesn't have any. I find this rather disappointing. We're been taking Catan to the national forest located at Davis and 48. It's huge with trails snaking all through it. Most poeple with dogs have them off leash, you just have to watch for the occassional family walking with young kids. Catan's just 8 months now and terrible at recalling and can't seem to understand that everyone doesn't like him in their face. There are plenty of horses on the trails and he got pretty freaked out the first time he ran into one.
Worth the trip for you on a sunny afternoon. It's especially beautiful in the fall.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Lisa, 
Yes, I remember the one on the Inddustrial Pkwy, I lived very close to it.
We will have to check out the other one.
Thanks.

Harry


----------



## june

hi, im on a roll today! we are just north of leeds in west yorkshire. i saw a woman walking her 14 wk vizsla, stopped for a chat and ended up getting one myself a few months later. i think there are a few around west/north yorkshire but not made contact yet.


----------



## Kasey71209

Hi All! we're in Orlando, Florida![/color]


----------



## Casey09

Kasey is so cute! I see the resemblence in our Casey!


----------



## Islander

Southwest Florida where it's still in the 90's!


----------



## tgrove

Kasey71209 said:


> Hi All! we're in Orlando, Florida![/color]


sooooo cute 

where did you get your V?


----------



## Kasey71209

I got him in Pittsburgh from Steel City Vizsla  She's a great breeder, very personable and you can tell she loves her dogs very much! Casey09 is actually his sister! [/color][/color]


----------



## tgrove

nice, I asked because I got mine in Lake City


----------



## Kasey71209

Lake City is in Florida? Sorry we're not from Florida..but it sounds familiar..just moved down a couple months ago from Connecticut (Job Transfer) We started looking before we moved down and I couldn't find a breeder in Florida and we just got lucky that the litter was going to be ready to go the week we were moving down so we stopped in PA on the way down here


----------



## tgrove

opps i mean lakeland, about 40 miles west of orlando. yes he breeds v's His name is kevin


----------



## Kasey71209

Oh nice! lol my fiance would probably kill me if he found out  he wanted to wait till we moved in the new house but i told him i couldn't find a breeder in florida ..me on the other hand I'm impatient  once I found a breeder I liked and trusted the blinders were on lol


----------



## Jacobite

Just outside Aberdeen in Scotland.Some nice photos attached to messages I'll have to work out how to do that.


----------



## Ruby

Just outside Cardiff, South Wales (UK) would love to meet some other V's nearby!!


----------



## bolanga84

Palm Coast , FL (Flagler County) about a half hour north of Daytona Beach!!!!

My V (keni) is now 8 months old and full of energy.


----------



## Islander

Nice to see another Florida V represented... even if we're on opposite coasts.... Fort Myers Beach, Gulf Coast here


----------



## Vprincess

Niagara Falls Ontario here.


----------



## Ksperdute

We have a 7 month Vizsla and live in Pittsburgh, Pa. I saw someone was from Jupiter, Fl. We will be visiting there in December. Do you go to Juno Beach were the Dog Beach is at all. Also can you tell me of any dog parks in that area.


----------



## sarahaf

We are in the Boston area and have Rosie, a 5 month old V girl. Gunnr, we met with a breeder in Eastern CT (heelmark) but ultimately went with a breeder closer to home who had gorgeous dogs. As I mentioned, we have her purely as a family pet--and we're a bit soft on training, but I have some vague thought that if I get more time I might like to take an agility training class with her (seeing as how she uses the whole house as her jungle gym...).

Sarah


----------



## Lola

We are from Hayling Island in Hampshire UK. We've had our pup for 9 weeks now and love her to bits. Photographs to follow.


----------



## Alexandra

My husband and I live in St Helen Auckland in County Durham with our little vizla alfie and our weim poppy. 

They get on great. There is another weim down the road but not seen any vizlas!

[/color]


----------



## sarahaf

Vprincess--I have to laugh at your profile pic. Rosie did the exact same thing with an identical white plastic bullet can lid (I think that's what yours has there?). I have a picture of her somewhere with it draped around her neck like a necklace. She would stick her head through it and run around looking goofy.


----------



## Shannon89

Orlando, Fl!!!


----------



## Tali

Welcome


----------



## kathleenleff

We are in Garland Texas,next door to Dallas and Richardson. Maple is 4 month old today. She is full of energy- Kathleen


----------



## vizslandobes

Metro DC, USA


----------



## Masha

It seems that we are the only ones from continental Europe 

Masha is from Novi Sad, Serbia


----------



## jp

Chicago, Illinois area. There are actually many vizsla's around here now, and it is supposedly the only large US city where the V is in the top ten in popularity if you can believe it. I'm not sure I do, but I have seen up to six at one dog park at the same time.


----------



## Super

Hey I am from Kansas City MO so not to far from OP. 
Shemp is approx 4 years old. We have three acres here so the boy is joyous.


----------



## chanson

Lebanon, New Hampshire


----------



## Tali

Super said:


> Hey I am from Kansas City MO so not to far from OP.
> Shemp is approx 4 years old. We have three acres here so the boy is joyous.


Welcome  let me know if you in the OP area.


----------



## Dubyajay

North Bay, ON Canada

We pick Charlie up at Pearson Int'l Airport on Friday April 16th!

WOOT!


----------



## Super

Welcome  let me know if you in the OP area.
[/quote]
I am on the east side of city not the park


----------



## Shivangi

Baton Rouge, Louisiana!


----------



## remmy600

Columbus Ohio (GO BUCKS!)


----------



## gubastank

Gibson is 5 Months old and we live in O'Fallon, IL.


----------



## RyanColleenLia

Lia is 3 1/2 months old, we live in Kansas City, MO in the Plaza District but travel often to St. Louis, MO where we are both originally from and plan to be when I am finished with school


----------



## bridget247

Chicago.


----------



## Brodie

bridget247 said:


> Chicago.


 Any chance you're in the same area? We spend a lot of time near the WI/IL border during the summer on our boat otherwise we're the first suburb west of Chicago. Our Brodie boy is now 9 months old and my husband and I keep referring back to this forum a lot lately ;D


----------



## jp

Brodie said:


> Any chance you're in the same area?


We're in La Grange Park.


----------



## Mercutio

We're in Tasmania, Australia.

Sometimes see the odd V around but haven't seen 30 at one time - that would be fantatstic!


----------



## tanashka

Camden Australia is our home to 7 V's


----------



## abbysmom

We are located in South Texas, anyone else near this area?


----------



## jaylena

We're in Vancouver B.C. Canada!  Would love to connect with other V owners around here as we don't really get to see a lot of them in this area.

Jason, Lena, & Gator


----------



## redbirddog

The redbirddogs and I live in Walnut Creek, California about 30 miles east of San Francisco.

Happy trails and trials,

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## mswhipple

Clarkston, Michigan (on Whipple Lake), USA...

Seems like the Vizsla breed is still relatively rare, because their homes are scattered far and wide. I've only seen one other Vizsla in this area, and that was a long time ago. I know there are a few breeders in Michigan, though.


----------



## mwynnejr

Austin, Texas 

http://luckyvizsla.blogspot.com/


----------



## veronica

Soon to be owner as of Friday, July 1st...

Miami, FL

It was very hard for me to find a breeder in Florida... My little girl Mona is coming from Indiana..


----------



## redrover

We're currently living in Minneapolis, Minnesota. It's an absolutely awesome city to have dogs in--such an outdoorsy city!

Don't forget to PM Kobi to get your location added to the user map. That thing is fascinating--I'm jealous of the large clusters of V owners that all live so close together.


----------



## AfroViz

My 7 month old girl, Avery, is from Pretoria, South Africa


----------



## Annajean

Me and my 9 week old puppy Laszlo live in Chicago for another month and then will be moving to Southern California - Encinitas area


----------



## RubyRoo

6 Month old Ruby exhausts her humans here in Tampa, FL 

Ruby's litter mate lives in the area so that is the only V we have contact with.


----------



## Ms1234

Ottawa, Ontario Canada. 
Actually saw 5 Vizsla's at the dog park here on Sunday...that was a record! 
4/5 were from Onpoint but 1 was from the same breeder as my Stella. It's usually easy to recognize one of Stella's relatives as they will have the full tail like she does.


----------



## Juno

We're in Ottawa, too! Which dog park did you see the V's at? There is one in our neighbourhood so hopefully our girls will get to play. 

Juno is 12 weeks old today!


----------



## datacan

Sam says hi from Richmond Hill, Ontario, Canada ;D


----------



## laurita

We are in houston, texas and spend a lot of time in corpus christi, too.


----------



## RafasMommy

Rafa lives with his mommy and daddy in San Diego, California.


----------



## rmcintosh

RubyRoo we are in Tampa, Fl as well! We have a new little guy only 9 1/2 weeks but would love to set up a play date! We live in the WestChase area. 

-Roseanne


----------



## sgarelick

I'm a soon-to-be owner (getting our puppy in the beginning of August) in Olney, Maryland.

--Steve


----------



## RubyRoo

rmcintosh said:


> RubyRoo we are in Tampa, Fl as well! We have a new little guy only 9 1/2 weeks but would love to set up a play date! We live in the WestChase area.
> 
> -Roseanne


Roseanne - just sent you a private message so you have my email address. We are in Westchase too. Would love to get them together. Email me back when you get a chance.


----------



## Iolo

Hi

We're in the South West as well. In Stroud, Gloucestershire. There's quite a few vizzies around here as there are such lovely commons and countryside to walk them on.

Iolo


----------



## tripod

Ruby and I live a few miles south of Seattle, WA


----------



## cooper

Grand Forks, North Dakota


----------



## stevenjj

Adelaide, Australia.

Just joined the forum with a 4 month old Vizsla named Layla.


----------



## BlueandMac

We live in South Hadley, Massachusetts with our two 4-year old V's - Blue and Mac (sister and brother) - and two cats Bella and Bear.


----------



## KAsDad

We are in Upstate NY near Watertown. Kaylee Ann is 6.5 mos old and acting like a typical Vizsla!


----------



## sarah

hi, we live in Donington,Lincolnshire,England . lots of fields and places to run x


----------



## nicoledeez

Northern VA - Ashburn - over here! I'd love to see if there are any Vs in this area. I've seen a grand total of 1 since we've been here and it's a sporadic sighting.


----------



## satellitebeach

Lucy and I are in Satellite Beach, FL. Just east of Orlando and a few miles south of Cocoa Beach.


----------



## Lincolns Parents

We live in Spokane, Washington.


----------



## Marion

KAsDad said:


> We are in Upstate NY near Watertown. Kaylee Ann is 6.5 mos old and acting like a typical Vizsla!


I live in Ithaca now, but return home to Gouverneur almost once a month. Any where close to Gouverneur?


----------



## KonasPop

8mo old female, just joined forum since it really has helped us and we should give back, in Denver, CO


----------



## mattgbox

Norwich in Norfolk England.

We met some one on a walk who said that they had a Vizsla too but she must have been twice the size of ours, maybe it was a weimer mix


----------



## BamBam

Hi mattgbox

I used to live in kings lynn and go to Norwich alot for shopping. Where did you get your Vizsla from?


----------



## mattgbox

We bought her from a breeder in Skegness, Holly is 7.5 years old and was bred from. So she has come to us for a long and happy retirement


----------



## RufioJJ

Vancouver, WA - Just sent our $100 in for a Vizsla reservation!! We maybe official owners in March!! 

-First Time Owner/ Poster


----------



## dmak

Rufio, if all goes accordingly, get ready to have your world rocked for the better. Welcome aboard.


----------



## mikesf

Maci, our 4 month old Vizsla, lives with us in Clarksville TN. She is my retirement project for bird hunting and getting pampered by the wife.


----------



## Kay92

Central Indiana!!!


----------



## Kdwyer915

Southern New Jersey!!


----------



## Stef

Breckenridge, CO! got Zeus, our 4 year old V in Holmes, NY.


----------



## EastBayer

We're in Fremont, CA which in the east bay of the San Francisco Bay Area. Looking forward to meeting other Bay Area folks in the new year!


----------



## BaxtersMum

Cambridge England. We got Baxter from Cromer in Norfolk


----------



## Jackieb

Blaze said:


> Any forum members from Newfoundland? No, I didn't think so...



Yup. We're on the Avalon... We got of v from Egerton vizsla in NS in Sept. 5 months old now. Haven't seen any other vizslas in NL yet.


----------



## Darcy1311

Stamford Bridge in wet York........


----------



## RufioJJ

dmak said:


> Rufio, if all goes accordingly, get ready to have your world rocked for the better. Welcome aboard.


Thanks DMAK! (Gulp).


----------



## trk

Jackieb said:


> Yup. We're on the Avalon... We got of v from Egerton vizsla in NS in Sept. 5 months old now. Haven't seen any other vizslas in NL yet.


Hello Jackie,

Could you share your experience with Egerton with me? We are looking for a Vizsla breeder to get our puppy and it seems this is the one. We just think it does not hurt to hear from some one who got her puppy from there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## einspänner

trk said:


> Hello Jackie,
> 
> Could you share your experience with Egerton with me? We are looking for a Vizsla breeder to get our puppy and it seems this is the one. We just think it does not hurt to hear from some one who got her puppy from there. Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forum, trk. JackieB hasn't been active in 4 years. Good luck with your future puppy!


----------



## JALVizsla

trk said:


> Jackieb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. We're on the Avalon... We got of v from Egerton vizsla in NS in Sept. 5 months old now. Haven't seen any other vizslas in NL yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Jackie,
> 
> Could you share your experience with Egerton with me? We are looking for a Vizsla breeder to get our puppy and it seems this is the one. We just think it does not hurt to hear from some one who got her puppy from there. Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

I'm getting my V from Egerton next month! Mabel has been wonderful to deal with and when I visited last year to meet some of her dogs, they were all lovely. I strongly recommend getting in touch!

I'm heading up tomorrow to meet the litter for the first time... three weeks old! I don't know how I'll contain myself. 

Are you in NS?


----------



## trk

Thanks a lot for the info. No, I am not. Actually, we live across the country in Vancouver Island. We run into a V owner in Vancouver whose dog was from Egerton. He was extremely pleased with his dog and the breeder and that is why we are considering them. 
I am still not sure how a puppy can be safely shipped across the country and what the cost will be but hopefully I can find some answers through this forum and the breeder. Congrats! you must be really excited.


----------



## trk

einspänner said:


> Welcome to the forum, trk. JackieB hasn't been active in 4 years. Good luck with your future puppy!


Thanks einspänner. I appreciate it.


----------



## Betty

I am a retired teacher living in Keizer Oregon with my 2 year old male vizsla Buster Brown, he is from IL and the Countryside Kennels there are a few V in our area but rarely to I see any out and about. Mine come with me to Sat. Mkt., and anywhere a dog is allowed. Love this forum. When I figure out how to post a picture I will do so!


----------



## bertrand

We are from Calgary, Alberta Canada and Breeze is now 5 months old. There are a few V in Calgary, but it is still a fairly rare breed around these parts.


----------



## trk

Where is your V from?


----------



## bertrand

trk said:


> Where is your V from?


We got her from Diamond Willow Kennels, out in Cardston, south of Lethbridge. They don't have a website, but they are the parents of the owner of Koulee Runner Kennels, who does have a website and is located by Taber.


----------



## Brianbr13

We live in Saugerties, NY in the Hudson Valley. Bo came to us from Oswego, NY. We haven't seen any other V's in the area, but if anyone is local, let us know.


----------



## pez999

Thought I might as well add. We are in South Jersey. Our V is from Ohio.


----------



## organicthoughts

I'm also on Vancouver Island. Two vizslas and a third will be coming in spring


----------



## MikoMN

Hutchinson, MN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner

organicthoughts said:


> I'm also on Vancouver Island. Two vizslas and a third will be coming in spring


 A third! You're a crazy man. (I'm jealous)


----------



## texasred

organicthoughts said:


> I'm also on Vancouver Island. Two vizslas and a third will be coming in spring


Male, or female this time?
I think 3 is a perfect number, but that's because I haven't owned 4.


----------



## harrigab

organicthoughts said:


> I'm also on Vancouver Island. Two vizslas and a third will be coming in spring


about time I was thinking along those lines too ....been 2.5 years since I've had a pup in the house


----------



## organicthoughts

einspänner said:


> organicthoughts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also on Vancouver Island. Two vizslas and a third will be coming in spring
> 
> 
> 
> A third! You're a crazy man. (I'm jealous)
Click to expand...

Hahah well one is my brothers so I technically don't own her but I still claim her as mine. We also have a springer spaniel kicking around often and she is the wildest one!



texasred said:


> Male, or female this time?
> I think 3 is a perfect number, but that's because I haven't owned 4.


Male this time. This one is coming from a friend of mine in the Prairies. 




harrigab said:


> about time I was thinking along those lines too ....been 2.5 years since I've had a pup in the house


Hahaha oh man I am already not looking forward to the first few months!


----------



## Nash.the.vizsla

We're in Afton, Minnesota. Our little Nash is our first Vizsla and he's 5 month old. I'm curious to see how he handles his first winter!


----------



## tknafox2

Nash... Did you see the great, sod in the kiddy pool post... Put some cheep store bought grass sod in a plastic kiddy pool or cardboard box, in a nice warm garage, barn or shed, or basement for your pup to potty on when the outside temps. prohibit external outings. Even here in calif. where we never see a winter temp. below 46, I'm doing it in my garage just to keep the muddy dog tracks out of my house when the rain ( what little we get) comes. I think it is the best Idea I have ever read!!! Also... get your pup a warm outer garment.
and maybe some boots... check out gundog catalog for both, or ask for suggestions from the forum. It gets blistering cold in MN... be prepared. Your pup will love your for it.


----------



## Nash.the.vizsla

tknafox2 said:


> Nash... Did you see the great, sod in the kiddy pool post... Put some cheep store bought grass sod in a plastic kiddy pool or cardboard box, in a nice warm garage, barn or shed, or basement for your pup to potty on when the outside temps. prohibit external outings. Even here in calif. where we never see a winter temp. below 46, I'm doing it in my garage just to keep the muddy dog tracks out of my house when the rain ( what little we get) comes. I think it is the best Idea I have ever read!!! Also... get your pup a warm outer garment.
> and maybe some boots... check out gundog catalog for both, or ask for suggestions from the forum. It gets blistering cold in MN... be prepared. Your pup will love your for it.


Thanks for the tip!! I'm pretty new to the forum and I haven't come across the sod in the garage too but it's a great idea! We got Nash a field coat but I'll have to check out a gun dog catalog for something a little more heavy duty. I have a feeling he's not going to stray far from our fireplace this winter ?


----------



## Anida

Nash.the.vizsla said:


> Thanks for the tip!! I'm pretty new to the forum and I haven't come across the sod in the garage too but it's a great idea! We got Nash a field coat but I'll have to check out a gun dog catalog for something a little more heavy duty. I have a feeling he's not going to stray far from our fireplace this winter ?


We are in Utah (just south of SLC) and we got our Kaylee in the winter. Her favorite place is by the fireplace in the winter  I don't know how she can stand to lay so close to it lol.


----------



## MikoMN

Nash and Anida. I grew up in Utah (Brigham City) lived in Taylorsville while going to graduate school, and moved to MN (Hutchinson-about 1.5 hours from Afton) about 4 years ago. My puppy has been through a MN winter, and spent some time in Utah this summer. It's a small world


----------



## Nash.the.vizsla

MikoMN said:


> Nash and Anida. I grew up in Utah (Brigham City) lived in Taylorsville while going to graduate school, and moved to MN (Hutchinson-about 1.5 hours from Afton) about 4 years ago. My puppy has been through a MN winter, and spent some time in Utah this summer. It's a small world


Miko how does your dog handle MN winters? Does your dog seem to stay warm enough or do you put a coat and the puppy boots on? We haven't found too many V owners in MN aside from our breeder


----------



## MikoMN

Nash.the.vizsla said:


> Miko how does your dog handle MN winters? Does your dog seem to stay warm enough or do you put a coat and the puppy boots on? We haven't found too many V owners in MN aside from our breeder


As you know, last winter wasn't the worst one we've had. We do have a neoprene vest for him, and some booties (it is hilarious to see him walk in them) But honestly, we hardly used them. He didn't even notice the cold last year when he was playing. He couldn't handle the cold if he was just standing, but he never stopped running. You can't plan on putting him outside for extra long periods during the bitter cold days. He was always up for a game of fetch, even if it was below zero. We just made it short, and dried him off when we came back in. 
Sometimes if it was too cold he would stop to pee before he got to his designated "pee spot," but really most of the time it was us that din't want to go outside, not him. :wink


----------

